# Smoked Lahmejune



## normanaj (Jul 4, 2019)

Finally got around to doing this.Not much more than fresh ground lamb basically pureed in the food processor then thrown in the cast iron skillet with some chopped onion,pepper and garlic.Its pretty much whatever you want to add.Then spread out on the crust,went with square to maximize the room in the smoker.About an hour at 250 in the smoker and done.Used crushed apple pellets in the AMNTS.Came with a nice crisp crust and lite smoke flavor,not bad at all.


----------

